# Granger injured his right ankle



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Now I remember why I didn't like this pick that much.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

OMG, the injuries are really pissing me off...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It's just a sprain. It can happen to anyone.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

:banghead:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Who is going to be our back up SF? Maybe Bender? LoL!


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Who is going to be our back up SF? Maybe Bender? LoL!


It's just a sprain calm down.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

A sprain should slow him down the rest of the preseason. Have to give that some rest for the swelling to go down.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Now I remember why I didn't like this pick that much.


 Because he rolled his ankle?

It's basketball.. it happens.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

DannyGranger33 said:


> Because he rolled his ankle?
> 
> It's basketball.. it happens.


Yup... injuries are a serious part of basketball... nothing can be done to stop them from occuring... we just have to keep hope that everyone will be healthy and available when it counts... at least we aren't Pheonix fans right now... Amare is going to be out for at least 4 months! But again... the same could happen to one of our players at any point in time... I don't want you guys to start thinking Danny is especially injury prone... he is just as prone as anyone else who plays the game... every day of their life!


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

btw how many games did he missed in college? Didn't he had some health probles in past? And I must say that all injures that have occured in past and presently are pissing me of


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

DannyGranger33 said:


> Because he rolled his ankle?


Because his scouting report said he's injury prone, which he's lived up to twice since being drafted.


And comming off the most injury ridden season in NBA history, it bothered me that the Pacers selected a guy that is considered injury prone.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Now I remember why I didn't like this pick that much.



Please...he rolled his ankle. Big whoop. That happens to practically every player at least twice a year. A sprained ankle has nothing to do with being injury prone. Bender is injury prone(I still love him) because he misses huge chunks of the season with redundant injuries. But a sprained ankle? Please, he'll be out 2-3 games tops. Preseason games at that.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Please...he rolled his ankle. Big whoop. That happens to practically every player at least twice a year. A sprained ankle has nothing to do with being injury prone. Bender is injury prone(I still love him) because he misses huge chunks of the season with redundant injuries. But a sprained ankle? Please, he'll be out 2-3 games tops. Preseason games at that.


Injured knee, sprained ankle, BEFORE HE'S EVEN PLAYED. I'm not saying the "quality" of the injuries is of concern (well, the knee is), but more importantly the quantity. I'm not too excited about a guy that gets injured every month.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Banjoriddim said:


> btw how many games did he missed in college? Didn't he had some health probles in past? And I must say that all injures that have occured in past and presently are pissing me of


He had one serious injury... last season... he came back before he should have to help his team... but he is tough and dedicated... this type of injury is common... he will heal soon


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Because his scouting report said he's injury prone, which he's lived up to twice since being drafted.
> 
> 
> And comming off the most injury ridden season in NBA history, it bothered me that the Pacers selected a guy that is considered injury prone.


He is no more prone than any other professional basketball player... those retarded scouting reports are a serious reason why he dropped to us... they are unsubstatiated... he had one serious injury last year... that he is over now... and now the sprained ankle... but there is no need to think this will become problematic for him.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Injured knee, sprained ankle, BEFORE HE'S EVEN PLAYED. I'm not saying the "quality" of the injuries is of concern (well, the knee is), but more importantly the quantity. I'm not too excited about a guy that gets injured every month.


He has played plenty... that is where the injury comes from... how much do you think you would get injured if you played serious basketball everyday of your life.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> He is no more prone than any other professional basketball player... those retarded scouting reports are a serious reason why he dropped to us... they are unsubstatiated... he had one serious injury last year... that he is over now... and now the sprained ankle... but there is no need to think this will become problematic for him.


How is he no more injury prone than any other professional basketball player. He's had two injuries since being drafted and before he's played any games. I don't recall anyone else having that many problems that early in their career. If you meant to say he is no more susceptible to injuries than any other player, that is partly true, but to say he is no more injury *prone* than any other player is utter nonesense.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> How is he no more injury prone than any other professional basketball player. He's had two injuries since being drafted and before he's played any games. I don't recall anyone else having that many problems that early in their career. If you meant to say he is no more susceptible to injuries than any other player, that is partly true, but to say he is no more injury *prone* than any other player is utter nonesense.


It most definatley is not utter nonsense... he has only obtained one injury since he signed... the other came in his college days... and he has played plenty since then... injuryies happen when you play everyday... I stand by my statement... he is no more injury prone than any other NBA player... you will see...


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Banjoriddim said:


> btw how many games did he missed in college? Didn't he had some health probles in past? And I must say that all injures that have occured in past and presently are pissing me of


 He missed a grand total of 3 games his entire senior season at UNM.

So obviously his sprained ankle means he will miss about 65 games this year. :whatever:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

DannyGranger33 said:


> He missed a grand total of 3 games his entire senior season at UNM.
> 
> So obviously his sprained ankle means he will miss about 65 games this year. :whatever:


Thanks and I must say I am not afraid because of sprained ankle nor stateing that he will miss bunch of games. But I am concerned because ther are some injuries that have occured and hes FORM may suffer because of these problems (less practice/no summer league...).


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

DannyGranger33 said:


> He missed a grand total of 3 games his entire senior season at UNM.
> 
> So obviously his sprained ankle means he will miss about 65 games this year. :whatever:


I agree 100% with Danny....Sheesh Pacersguy why so negative on him. I bet if this was a regular season game and the Pacers needed him he would go. This kid ain't Jonathan Bender. I bet he doesn't miss more than 2 or 3 games next year.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jreywind said:


> I agree 100% with Danny....Sheesh Pacersguy why so negative on him. I bet if this was a regular season game and the Pacers needed him he would go. This kid ain't Jonathan Bender. I bet he doesn't miss more than 2 or 3 games next year.



Both JO and Granger were available to play last night, but they sat out because it's the preseason and an extra day of rest is a wise move.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

jreywind said:


> I agree 100% with Danny....Sheesh Pacersguy why so negative on him. I bet if this was a regular season game and the Pacers needed him he would go. This kid ain't Jonathan Bender. I bet he doesn't miss more than 2 or 3 games next year.


Because last season I witnessed the team I love be hurt by the injuries of Reggie Miller, Jeff Foster, Ron Artest, Jermaine O'neal, Fred Jones, David Harrison, Austin Croshere, Jonathan Bender, Scott Pollard, Jamaal Tinsley, and the suspensions of Anthony Johnson and Stephen Jackson. Basically the Pacer not directly affected by adversity was Eddie Gill and James Jones.

Now I see that the Pacers draft a player that is injury prone. Fine I say, maybe he's over it. All the while, Jeff Foster, Jermaine O'neal, and David Harrison become reinjured.

Then I witness said player become injured twice before the season starts, and you want me _not_ to be negative about it? How is it even possible _not_ to be negative about it?



BTW, jermaine7fan, I think you have your definitions of "prone" and "susceptible" confused.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Because last season I witnessed the team I love be hurt by the injuries of Reggie Miller, Jeff Foster, Ron Artest, Jermaine O'neal, Fred Jones, David Harrison, Austin Croshere, Jonathan Bender, Scott Pollard, Jamaal Tinsley, and the suspensions of Anthony Johnson and Stephen Jackson. Basically the Pacer not directly affected by adversity was Eddie Gill and James Jones.
> 
> Now I see that the Pacers draft a player that is injury prone. Fine I say, maybe he's over it. All the while, Jeff Foster, Jermaine O'neal, and David Harrison become reinjured.
> 
> ...


Every player is susceptible to injury... they play the game everyday of their lives... but again you said he has been injured twice since joining our team... the sprained ankle is the only injury he has obtained as a Pacer... and that is a very common one for a pro ball player... the other came during his senior year... and again... he only missed three games because of it... he is a tough kid... I see where your worries come from... all us Pacer fans fealt the same way last year... but injuries are a part of the game... we are gonna have to deal with them every year... some years worse than others... like last year... but don't go and call him injury prone because he sprained an ankle in training camp... there are many players in the NBA with an injury right now... and they aren't all considered injury prone... just because he is a rookie does not mean you should lable him as such... so quickly... You are gonna see otherwise from this kid... he will be quite healthy this year... for an NBA player anyway...


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Because last season I witnessed the team I love be hurt by the injuries of Reggie Miller, Jeff Foster, Ron Artest, Jermaine O'neal, Fred Jones, David Harrison, Austin Croshere, Jonathan Bender, Scott Pollard, Jamaal Tinsley, and the suspensions of Anthony Johnson and Stephen Jackson. Basically the Pacer not directly affected by adversity was Eddie Gill and James Jones.
> 
> Now I see that the Pacers draft a player that is injury prone. Fine I say, maybe he's over it. All the while, Jeff Foster, Jermaine O'neal, and David Harrison become reinjured.
> 
> ...


I take you're a fan of most sports right? Ask the Carolina Panthers about last year. Ask the Braves about this past year where basically the whole roster was hurt at one point.. whats the point of all this?

Injuries happen man. Sometimes teams have those years where it seems like no one should leave their house because it's one bad thing after the next, and that was basically the 2004-05 Pacer season in a nut shell.. "What else can happen to this team?"

But what should ENCOURAGE you instead of DISCOURAGE you is that last year we overcame a lot of that. We overcame the suspensions, the injuries, and so on.. and took the Eastern Conference Champs to 6 games despite not having our star center healthy.. despite not having the best defensive player in basketball for basically the season.. despite having all the cards stacked against us.. we still overcame a majority of it. 

This year will be different, don't let a sprained ankle in camp (which made Granger miss an amazing one game so far).. scare you off.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

DannyGranger33 said:


> I take you're a fan of most sports right? Ask the Carolina Panthers about last year. Ask the Braves about this past year where basically the whole roster was hurt at one point.. whats the point of all this?
> 
> Injuries happen man. Sometimes teams have those years where it seems like no one should leave their house because it's one bad thing after the next, and that was basically the 2004-05 Pacer season in a nut shell.. "What else can happen to this team?"
> 
> ...


That's good and all, but the Pacers could have selected an equally good or better player that is not injury prone with their pick.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> That's good and all, but the Pacers could have selected an equally good or better player that is not injury prone with their pick.


You wanted Gerald Green, a guy with a permanent injury? No one would've been a better pick at 17 than Granger.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> You wanted Gerald Green, a guy with a permanent injury? No one would've been a better pick at 17 than Granger.


Francisco Garcia...


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Francisco Garcia...



hahaha Garcia over Granger?!?! The only one I could see that could be compared is Green and I'm glad we took Granger over him.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

He barely missed a couple of games last season..


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

thekid said:


> He barely missed a couple of games last season..



And he will barely miss any games this year.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Granger looked very solid out there last night.. no worries here.
If possible this guy is better than advertised.. and will be seeing some big minutes off the bench,
and yes even some time at the 4


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

pacerfan23 said:


> Granger looked very solid out there last night.. no worries here.
> If possible this guy is better than advertised.. and will be seeing some big minutes off the bench,
> and yes even some time at the 4


I agree... he was hyped quite a bit... but he proved more than that hype... last night... let's hope he continues :biggrin: If he does... I may have a new favorite player :biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> but he proved more than that hype


One game doesn't prove anything, much less a preseason game. I had a nice time watching Granger in an actual game instead of just attempting to analyze highlights and stats, but a 19/15 game in the preseason doesn't make him suddenly become a great player.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> One game doesn't prove anything, much less a preseason game. I had a nice time watching Granger in an actual game instead of just attempting to analyze highlights and stats, but a 19/15 game in the preseason doesn't make him suddenly become a great player.


Again... it's not the stats I am looking at... although... they were lovely... I was just amazed at the way the kid plays... I've never seen a rookie move so smart on the floor...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> Again... it's not the stats I am looking at... although... they were lovely... I was just amazed at the way the kid plays... I've never seen a rookie move so smart on the floor...


I also liked his hustle in that game, but no team is going to allow those type of rebounds, especially to a rookie. Granger may hurt himself this year just because he hustles so much against veterans.

Yet still, one game doesn't prove anything. It may give a few hints, but proof comes from multiple NBA seasons.


----------

